# Đại lý thi công máy lạnh âm trần LG cho văn phòng giá tốt quận 12



## diem.hlv123 (8/12/20)

*Chuyên tư vấn, thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG giá rẻ nhất là đâu?*


Máy lạnh âm trần LG đương nhiên chiếm ưu thế hơn về vẻ ngoài nhẹ nhàng và tinh tế đến từ Hàn Quốc, đi đôi với chất lượng tốt mà mức giá thành không quá cao, tập trung sản xuất dòng Inveter là chủ yếu, nhằm hướng đến sự tối ưu về khả năng làm lạnh mà không tiêu tốn quá nhiều chi phí thừa,… chính vì vậy, đây là sản phẩm rất được lòng người tiêu dùng…



Do vậy, ngày càng nhiều khách hàng mong muốn sở hữu cho mình một hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần LG, thế nhưng, bạn đã biết đến _*đại lý bán và thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG giá rẻ nhất*_ là đâu chưa?










*ĐẠI LÝ BÁN VÀ THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG GIÁ RẺ NHẤT LÀ ĐÂU?*


Hải Long Vân tự tin chính là đơn vị bán và thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG giá rẻ nhất phù hợp với nhu cầu của bạn.



Là đại lý cấp 1 của thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần LG và các mặt hàng khác của hãng, được ủy quyền và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ trụ sở chính của hãng. Vì thế, Hải Long Vân xin cam kết 100% đều là hàng chính hãng, chất lượng, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.



Về đội ngũ kỹ thuật thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG, từng nhân viên đều có kinh nghiệm lắp đặt trên 7 năm, đã từng lắp đặt cho rất nhiều công trình tầm cỡ như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom,… Vì vậy, chúng tôi hoàn toàn tự tin sẽ mang đến cho các bạn một không gian như ý muốn.










*ƯU VÀ NHƯỢC ĐIỂM CỦA THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG.*


*Máy lạnh âm trần LG là sự tích hợp của:*



Công nghệ: Hàn Quốc.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho toàn máy.
Công suất hoạt động: 2.0hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 20.200.000đ – 35.200.000đ


*Ưu điểm của sản phẩm:*



Mặt nạ thổi gió thổi theo 4 hướng, cánh đảo gió linh hoạt giúp lưu lượng gió được đưa đi đều hơn trong không gian.
Sử dụng công nghệ Inverter nên khả năng tiết kiệm điện rất cao, thiết kế mặt nạ tinh tế, nhẹ nhàng chuẩn Hàn.
Hoạt động không phát ra tiếng ồn, khả năng lọc mùi trong không gian cao.
Vận chuyển, bảo trì vô cùng dễ dàng, thiết kế với nền chủ đạo là trắng và linh hoạt trong kiểu cách lắp đặt (có thể lắp âm hẳn lên trần như truyền thống hoặc phá cách với kiểu lắp lộ cả dàn lạnh và mặt nạ thổi gió ra ngoài, sau đó sơn màu trùng với không gian trần).


*Mặt hạn chế:*



Là sản phẩm thuộc tầm trung, chế độ bảo hành ít nên khách hàng còn e ngại.
Bên cạnh đó, vì là dòng thổi trực tiếp cho nên, hãy tránh việc ngồi trực tiếp dưới hướng thổi của máy, vì nếu để nhiệt độ quá thấp thì người dùng có thể cảm thấy hơi ngộp.









*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*


_Máy lạnh âm trần LG_ thuộc dòng máy lạnh thương mại (SkyAir), thêm nữa với cánh đảo gió linh hoạt, sản phẩm hoàn toàn phù hợp để lắp đặt cho những không gian có đông người qua lại, hoạt động trong thời gian dài.


Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG cho không gian thương mại: nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, bệnh viện, phòng khám…
Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG cho không gian nhỏ: văn phòng công ty, phòng khách, cửa hàng tiện lợi, quán café, trà sữa,…


=> Bên cạnh những không gian ví dụ ở trên, nếu bạn đang có bất kì một dự án nào đó về việc lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG cho không gian, hãy liên hệ qua Hotline 0909 787 022 để được Mr Hoàng tư vấn, hỗ trợ giải đáp thêm cho bạn nhé!



*NGOÀI VIỆC THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG, CÓ THỂ LỰA CHỌN SẢN PHẨM KHÁC KHÔNG?*


Tùy vào sở thích và mong muốn của mỗi người cho hệ thống máy lạnh của họ mà sẽ lựa chọn được một sản phẩm phù hợp. Nếu bạn muốn tìm hiểu những thương hiệu cùng tầm giá, hoặc muốn chất lượng hơn một chút, hay nếu lo lắng về kinh tế, có thể chuyển hướng sang những sản phẩm có giá thành rẻ hơn chẳng hạn…



Hải Long Vân xin đưa ra một vài thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần nổi tiếng trên thị theo nhiều phân khúc khác nhau có thể so sánh và thay thế được máy lạnh âm trần LG:



Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần chất lượng nhất, giá khá cao: máy lạnh âm trần Daikin, máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy, máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic.
Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần giá tầm trung: máy lạnh âm trần Gree, máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba, máy lạnh âm trần Sumikura.
Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần giá rẻ, sản xuất Việt Nam: máy lạnh âm trần Nagakawa, máy lạnh âm trần Midea, máy lạnh âm trần Funiki.


*KẾT LUẬN.*


Lưu lại số Hotline chính của Hải Long Vân 0909 787 022, Mr Hoàng sẽ luôn sẵn sàng để hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát và báo giá nhanh chóng, dự toán trọn gói chi phí thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG chính xác nhất cho bạn.



Một lưu ý nhỏ, tất cả những mức giá máy hay chi phí vật tư thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG đều chỉ là tham khảo, tùy theo thời điểm mà giá sẽ lên hay xuống. Do đó, khi bạn có nhu cầu muốn tìm một đại lý bán và thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG giá rẻ nhất thì hãy liên hệ ngay nhé!



Tin nên xem thêm:


Đại lý phân phối máy lạnh âm trần LG uy tín giá rẻ nhất TPHCM
Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất

Link bài viết: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/dai-ly-ban-va-thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-lg-gia-re-nhat-la-dau.html


----------

